
Worst Tech Predictions of the Past 100 Years - webdwarf
https://medium.com/@ipestov/worst-tech-predictions-of-the-past-100-years-c18654211375#.ghrztlcxk
======
LordWinstanley
"Worst" predictions?

The illustration used to head the article looks spot on to me.

